# [partage reseaux distant]Quelle solution ?

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Le but est de partager un répertoire commun sur le gentoo accessible à distance sur des postes windows.

L'ideal serait d'avoir un lecteur reseaux sur le poste windows qui reagit exactement comme ci le fichier, les repertoires etaient en local sur le, les postes windows.

J'envisageais d'utiliser un logiciel de type "expandrive" pour windows.

Quel est à votre avis la meilleure solution pour garantir un transfert de fichiers cryptés et sécurisés entre le serveur gentoo et les postes windows ?

La confidentialitée des infos transferé est primoridal au détriment de la vitesse d'utilisation.

(Ne souhaite pas utilisé de logiciel de type winscp que j'utilise deja et qui ne sert pas à la même chose.)

Merci pour vos conseils.

----------

## guilc

Clairement partage samba over openvpn. C'est facile à mettre en place, et openvpn marche partout : windows, linux et macos, ainsi que la partage samba d'ailleurs.

- Le serveur sous gentoo est serveur openvpn, les clients sous windows sont client openvpn

- Le serveur gentoo a un serveur samba configuré pour être ouvert sur le vpn (sur l'interface tunX), et le partage est configuré dessus.

- les clients n'ont plus qu'à se servir en accédant à \\ip.du.serveur.sur.le.vpn\\nom_partage (et pas sur l'IP publique du serveur hein, tout ça passe DANS le VPN)

----------

## Ey

EDIT : j'ai retire mon poste en fait il etait pas vraiment en phase avec le sujet.

----------

